# Remembering my most precious girl



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Its been over a month since I said goodbye to my sweet girl Mazzy. A day hasn't gone by where I don't think of her (usually with a few tears) - but the grief is ever so slightly less. My mom, who also cared for her and knew how much I loved her and how upset I am, had a nightlight made for me to help with my grief and to "light" my journey forward (corny i know). A friend assembled a memorial sort of picture frame with her collar. Its all a bit to much, but for the time being they do help. I'm am also so thankful that I have my boy Mongo to help me currently. Without him to keep me going and to lift my spirits (and to validate why i love GSD's so much) I'm sure I'd be in a way worse place.

Also thanks all on this forum - even though I'm more of a lurker - this forum has been a place where the support from members has also been helpful in dealing with the whole situation.
thanks all
mike
















Mongo and his ball


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

She was beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful memories, of a beautiful girl. I am so sorry.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost your girl.


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

What a beautiful girl, so very sorry


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. The nightlight is wonderful and not corny at all - I think it’s a lovely way to find your way forward.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful dog.
I've been there many times and I'd do it 100X over. Entirely worth it.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I’m so sorry that your sweet Mazzy passed on. The framed pictures are a lovely gift from your friend. That first picture of the lamb that Mazzy is holding is prescious. My now adult daughter has that same lamb from when she was a baby. She named it Lamby. It looks like Mazzy was gentle with it.

My boy passed recently, It is such a hard time. Take care of yourself.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss of Mazzy. I love the night light too, that is really nice. I think it helps to do something in memory, we planted a yellow climbing rose and donated cans to a local GSD rescue. When the roses bloom it always reminds me of bright days with my boys. Peace to you. Rest in peace Mazzy.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Its been over 3 months, and I still miss my old girl so much. A day doesn't go by where i don't think about her - that's why this was weird. Firstly, I don't believe in ghost etc etc. I was filming a smoke cloud in the upstairs hall way of my place as the wind was blowing in a direction if never seen it before (out to the ocean rather than coming in from it) and the neighbors meat smoker's smoke was sort of flowing in from one window and across the house and out the other window, so I used my camera to capture it as it was strange. When i sent it to a friend she sent this still image back to me, pulled from the video. **** if it doesn't look like a GSD's head side profile wise (insert twilight zone music). No i don't think its a real ghost - but i think I'll make believe its the old girl floating out the window to join her pack, letting me know she's OK, so maybe i won't be so incredibly bummed out about her passing


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

one year ago today, I said good bye to my precious girl

**** I still miss her so much.....


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

great, crying again. They become part of our identity. We become known as 'that person with the German Shepherd". We go places and imagine how our dogs might have played or explored there. We imagine the smiles of people just admiring them. We might not believe in ghosts but we are forever haunted.
Looking forward to when I can remember those great times with a few less tears. 
And it is so nice that you have family that understands. That helps,


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We all know.... These posts bring up tears every time and the grieve of mine who are gone. You have the sweetest mom by the way.


----------

